# At corner of Cook/Brook/Colquit Co = Rut?



## Gone Fishin (Nov 7, 2013)

Heading up with Pops & the kid Sat morning for a long weekend hunt.  Would like ~15° cooler.  
Are they moving?
Are they chasing?

Son got this one last year on opening weekend.  We didn't see any this year on opening day... Maybe this will be our trip.  Looking for his grandpa.


----------



## Gone Fishin (Nov 12, 2013)

Got home last night.  We hunted all weekend and Monday morning.  Son took a small yearling doe and a big bodies 6pt (small rack).  The buck was not "stinky"; hocks were not dark.  There were several fresh scrapes on the property.  

At the processor in Morven.  When we arrived there were 2 other bucks being skinned.  One of the bucks smelled a little, but the other did not.  Processor said he has had a few that were in rut, but most of them don't seem to be just yet.

So.....  Rut seems to be week or so away still.


----------

